# Bowhunting video clips



## CMRK

Could Anybody please help me find some good bowhunting clips??


----------



## Trigger259

Just go to www.huntingfootage.com


----------



## Trapper62

http://www.str8arrows.com there is footage of the world record Kodiak(?) shot with a bow at 8 yards!


----------

